# Emerged Rotala sunset.



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Rotala sunset


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice plant! How high is the humidity in your tank?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Press it! Were there any petals?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome! 

The flowers and leaf structure remind me more of a Ludwigia than a Rotala sp. 

Don't forget about Monday mang!


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

I haven't had much luck growing this plant emersed.
Glad to see someone else can though! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

